# Advanced nutrients



## 29menace (Feb 11, 2008)

is anyone here using advanced nutrients .??? i use the sensi grow n bloom 2 parter and just about evthing that goes with the grow charts they supply. my only problem is that since ive started using these ferts ive never really known how much to add. ive done a few grows and have had good yeilds but just want to know if anyone else is using the same as me and could they give me some pointers on how much to feed. 

thanx in advance to all that leave replies.


----------



## 29menace (Feb 11, 2008)

the charts i have are at full or nearly full strength. i have done a grow at 40% of chart and it was fine but would like to get an idea of what other ppl do.


----------



## coach (Feb 11, 2008)

I use 2 part, they are by far the best i love the line of products.I go right off the lable.I start out gradual and keep jacking up the levels each week.I use big bud,overdrive with the 2 part and I use hydrogen peroxide 35%.1-3ml.per 4L.


----------



## 29menace (Feb 12, 2008)

with the sensi grow/bloom i use all but the powders (ie) scorpion , tarantula pirahna. i have all the other stuff and also think its the best on the market.

my plants look healthier and are twice the size of my plants that i grow with greehaze 2 parter.

i used to and sumtimes go with there charts but have kinda made up my own chart and it seems to be working so far.
i change my tanks weekly and every feed i increase the dose of ferts. 

with my clones i brought them up to 4cf over a few wks with formulex and then i started feeding with advanced nutes. my first feed was 6cf then each wk when i increased the dose it always went up 2 on the cf readings. 
so at wk 3 in veg i was at 10cf which i think could be low.

i dont know but this is what i was told about going into flowering.
when u reach the point in veg that your plants are big enough to flower i was told to start similar to what i did at the start of veg (ie) go bak to 6cf and work up..
is that true or is it just playing it safe.????

what is the correct way to go from veg to flower with the ferts...
what cf readings should i be aiming for and also what are your weekly cf readings... 

thanx m8..


----------



## 29menace (Feb 12, 2008)

in veg i use sensi grow a+b , mother earth grow,sensizym, humic acid,b52,barricade and voodoo juice.

in flower i use sesi bloom a+b, mother earth bloom,humic acid,b52,barricade,carbo-load liquid,sensizym,voodoo juice,bigbud liquid and overdrive.

does any1 else use this feeding routine and how much of each do you use each wk and what are your cf readings.. thanx


----------



## knowboddy (Sep 11, 2008)

I just bought a giant load of Advanced Nutrients' stuff, I love it. Hell, I purchase so much of their stuff I practically own stock.

I use the powdered stuff too, just put it in a teabag and steep it in your reservoir just like you're making tea but dont heat it. It's a little more of a hassle but it is totally worth it. Those are Advanced Nutrients' beneficial microbes and they make a huge difference in how well everything else works. You can definitely just purchase the other stuff, but buying the microbials as well actually improves the effectiveness of everything else. It's all designed to work by itself, but it really takes off when you use it together.

For my money there's nothing better than Advanced Nutrients.


----------



## mixin (Nov 23, 2008)

i have used voodoo juice and just bought pirahna. can't wait to see them work together


----------



## aeroman (Nov 28, 2008)

mixin said:


> i have used voodoo juice and just bought pirahna. can't wait to see them work together


oh ur gonna like that!


----------



## dazed76 (Nov 28, 2008)

voodo juice is crazy root balls. Get a ppm meter if you dont your just gona b fucking around for a long time till you realize how important it is this way you know that your below burning status. PPm should b 800 to 1200 ppm feed feed flush go from there.


----------



## aeroman (Dec 5, 2008)

dazed76 said:


> voodo juice is crazy root balls. Get a ppm meter if you dont your just gona b fucking around for a long time till you realize how important it is this way you know that your below burning status. PPm should b 800 to 1200 ppm feed feed flush go from there.


lol u sed it man

sum1 here posted a pic while back of their root ball on voodoo juice it was freakin insane

i herd of plants splitting their pots with their roots b4

freakin awesome stuff


----------



## waterCooled (Dec 5, 2008)

ive been using AN 3-part formula, plus big bud for flowering. they are in their 6th week and getting fat! i'm very happy with advanced nutes so far-


----------



## AnonGrower420 (Dec 5, 2008)

i as well just started using AN 3-part aka GMB. I also use carbo load (liquid) during flowering. we'll see how shit goes down


----------



## AnonGrower420 (Dec 6, 2008)

so my 2 babies have always looked "healthy" so to say but i noticed the much bigger of the two started to go yellow but only the new growth, i know enough that this is some sort nutrient deficiency, yet they were getting a considerable heavy dose. So last night i bought the 3 part AN series and carbo load, followed the chart to a mild flowering formula and all i did was top off the rez with the new batch about 400ML or so, i woke up early enough to catch the last 15 minutes of light in this cycle and holy shit, both plants have gone fucking darker then ive seen in awhile, looking absolutely beautiful. Today marks 6 days flowering (7 technically) so we'll see how it pans out

{EDIT: Wow i just reread the post and it makes me seem like a sales rep... i dont work for AN i just like the product. That is all}


----------



## kolomental (Dec 25, 2008)

Can any1 help me out?? Ma plants re only 4 wks old. No branches yet. I dont even know what nutrients I should use....


----------



## tech9374 (Dec 25, 2008)

no brances? im sure they should show at 4 weeks, just get some nutrients from a grow shop or if u dont know where one is go to a garden center and get tomato food. and then order some from the internet, ie this site: http://growell.co.uk.

and u should start ur own thread and post pics if u want more help.


----------



## aeroman (Jan 27, 2009)

kolomental said:


> Can any1 help me out?? Ma plants re only 4 wks old. No branches yet. I dont even know what nutrients I should use....


i side with anongrower420
AN is the way 2 go on nutes

show us sum pics so we can help better


----------



## Stonercool (Sep 15, 2009)

Im with aeroman. Can you show us some pics?

I second the idea of using AN for your nutes, but it will help to see how your grow is going

Keeping it cool...


----------



## osmosisjones (Dec 10, 2009)

for vegg i use sensi grow ab mother earth tea grow scorpion juice and rhino skin for flower i use connoisseur ab part a has like little white things floating in it crazy i also use mother earth tea bloom rhino skin scorpion juice bud candy final phase and overdrive i dont hold back either i use their calendar as a reference and go maximum strength


----------



## KakKakKax (Feb 2, 2010)

Has anyone used Scorpion Juice? I heard they were discontinuing it but also that it was reconfigured into Bud Factor X. I really like the concept/research on its main ingredient, chitosan, but ended up going with the commercially avaliable product developed by NASA over Advanced to save 30 bucks. Here is the wikipedia page on chitosan, that YEA! stuff is the space juice I've got coming in the mail. I'll let you know how it works out. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chitosan

Interested in Scorpion Juice feedback though because you still can buy it in a few places. Anyone?


----------

